# Farnborough Air Show 24-25 July 2010



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Does anyone know of a campsite within walking distance (we don't mind a little hike!!) of the airshow. I found one at Mychett at the Basingstoke Canal Centre but, on Googling it it does seem quite a way to walk. Many thanks
Linda


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

I am local - there is nothing I know of - a few 5 sites over Farnham way but still a drive- I could look at a few wild camping stops and let you know if you want? Let me know and I will PM you.


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

shingi said:


> Does anyone know of a campsite within walking distance (we don't mind a little hike!!) of the airshow. I found one at Mychett at the Basingstoke Canal Centre but, on Googling it it does seem quite a way to walk. Many thanks
> Linda


Why not take the motorhome? I regularly go to the Waddington Air Show and park in the field next to the fence for the weekend, but see lots of motorhomes parked on the airfield amongst all the cars. They park them in amongst the cars and if they are long then they just take two spaces. Makes for a good view too if you are prepared to sit on the roof.

Keith


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

I have been searching for the same thing as we are going to be working there in the Vulcan Village for the whole week.
The nearest I have found is a CC CL at Fleet, just a short drive away.
It is a bit expensive but has showers and loos as well as EHU.
If you are a CC member it is on page 371 of the sites directory.

See you there?

Landyman.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

The nearest site is the Basingstoke Canal Centre, too far away to walk to the show but a taxi would be OK. Don't plan on parking near to the show, there is always very high police security presence in the surrounding area, not only during the airshow but during the previous week too and you won't be allowed to stop (let alone park) anywhere near the airfield. If you find a CL or CS, be sure to book now, it's quite likely that they'll already be booked up.
It could well be possible to park the M/H within the show car parks for the day but not all car parks would give you a view of the display, most parking is a good distance away at North Camp/Aldershot with shuttle buses. Check with the organisers for details.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

For those interested in Waddington Air Show, South Lincs DA have a rally there every year. See below. 

WADDINGTON INTERNATIONAL AIR SHOW.

LADYSMITH FARM

30th JUNE - 5th JULY 2010.

This is a Booked Meet.

There are lots of things to celebrate at RAF Waddington this year. Special displays will be in place to commemorate the 90th Anniversary of the 1st ever RAF air show, 70 Years since the Battle of Britain and 35 Years of Airborne Early Warning.

The show will be non stop with old favourites the RAF Red Arrows, the RAF Parachute Display Team and the Battle of Britain Memorial Flight. Then you have a vast array of static displays to keep you occupied

Visit the official web site: RAF Waddington and keep abreast of the displays and for advance ticket booking.

RAF Parachute Display Team - freephoto.com

Download Booking Form:
STEWARDS 

Dave / Bernie Wilkinson

Brian / Janet Fisher


BOOKING OFFICER 

KAREN SMITH


Does get booked up apparently so be quick. See their web site for booking numbers.

Mandy


----------

